# More new stuff..



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

By now you all know when I say new, I mean new duck calls right ?
Here are a couple of prototypes. This style of call is referred to as a straight barrel. These are very short, almost stubby. Honest opinions please ! Just did a quick finish on these to get an idea of the overall call. Not completly sanded and polished. What cha think ?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Those are both first-class, Richard. The short stubby calls are all I can ever recall from back in the day when I was 'duck obsessed'....:wink:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

They look fine to me Mate!!! I bet they are loud too!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

They look good as is, what type of wood is the bottom one?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nive work.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys !
They are both Dymalux.
What do you think about making the top of the insert flat, or at least not as raise up as it is ?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the shape of the insert, but I like it a bit wider at the top. It seems to make it easier to handle. Just 2 cents from the green horn. 

If you dont like those, I am sure they would nice on my lanyarnd.. LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> I like the shape of the insert, but I like it a bit wider at the top. It seems to make it easier to handle. Just 2 cents from the green horn.
> 
> If you dont like those, I am sure they would nice on my lanyarnd.. LOL


The small inserts are the result of some bad communications. I had 44 of them roughed out on a CNC, then found out they were off by 1/8 in two dimensions. 16' feet of dymalux reduced to a small box of goofy looking inserts. Ouch ! Maybe a pin tail whistle ?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look great to me.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> The small inserts are the result of some bad communications. I had 44 of them roughed out on a CNC, then found out they were off by 1/8 in two dimensions. 16' feet of dymalux reduced to a small box of goofy looking inserts. Ouch ! Maybe a pin tail whistle ?


That is an expensive goof.. Sorry to hear that Mate!!

Big Tom is on my hind end about making some whistle's I just havent had the time yet.. Have you made any?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> That is an expensive goof.. Sorry to hear that Mate!!
> 
> Big Tom is on my hind end about making some whistle's I just havent had the time yet.. Have you made any?


Nope, got lots of notes and pictures, just not a lot of time.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I know the feeling!! I have the demisions in my box just no time to get it done. I average about one call a week if I am lucky!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Honest opinion? Everybody likes things different, however, I am fond to your longer calles with more shape to them also. This does look nice, I however love the longer shaped ones.


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

Robert A. said:


> They look fine to me Mate!!! I bet they are loud too!!!


I agree. They look great as they are. Good work.


----------

